# Could you date a guy with breasts?



## Joan_CD (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi All, I've been on estrogen and testosterone blockers for awhile now and have about a smallish B cup size. I normally present female, but had a question... Would you be able to date a guy that had feminine looking breasts? All the other parts are male (and work) but without a shirt on you will see a set of girls there. Would it be cool or a total turn off? Can you give me your thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## MerriCat738 (Sep 3, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply Joan.

While I have absolutely no problems with LGBT individuals, I don't think I could date a man with breasts.  For me that would just seem too odd.  I can't really explain why but I just couldn't.    
 

I read your profile and it makes me happy to know that you have such an encouraging wife, people like her are few and far between, and people like you who have the courage to be who you want to be have my utmost respect.  My best wishes to both of you and God bless.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-Carly


----------



## Joan_CD (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you Merri. I appreciate all comments, as its important for me to hear what everyone thinks.


----------



## DontBeDark (Sep 6, 2013)

Meh, I'm I like guys who are a little tubby and the last 3 guys I've dated had Bcup moobs and it wasn't an issue, moobs on a more physic guy though might be a bit more eye catching and maybe I'm a perv but I don't think it be an issue either imperfections are comforting.


----------



## Joan_CD (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks DontBe for your thoughts. I appreciate them!


----------



## pamela43 (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't judge a book by it's cover. If the guy is genuinely nice charming and handsome so what if he has breasts. No one is perfect.


----------



## Joan_CD (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Pamela for your thoughts!


----------



## slinka (Oct 2, 2013)

I wouldn't care.

Like...Trent Reznor 20 years younger would still be as appealing to me if he had some boobs.

...But then again, I'm known for liking the more feminine guys... =p
Besides, what's on the inside, as cheesy as this sounds, truly is the most important factor.


So what if a man has boobs? more power to you and who cares if someone doesn't approve?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Joan_CD (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks Slinka. Lots of opinions and I appreciate hearing all of them!


----------



## Joan_CD (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi Cat, I think of myself female, but am not attracted to men. And yes, I am on HRT to feminize my body. Thanks for replying!


----------



## LaurenElle (Oct 3, 2013)

Now I'm confused, if you're on HRT are you transitioning or just want a feminine body?


----------



## Joan_CD (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi Lauren, I am transitioning but don't know if I would have surgery for various reasons. I work with a wonderful psychologist as I move forward.


----------



## superpetite (Nov 25, 2013)

my man would love to have breasts  yes he is a cd but this doesn't change who he is its not an all day every day state of mind he just has a very tuned in feminine side  and if your open minded enough why should it matter


----------



## pamlondonuk (Dec 10, 2013)

_Note: I have a good friend who is transgender, so I know a little about the subject._

Hey Joan, I guess if you're transitioning (correct me if I'm wrong) you'd consider yourself to be a girl, rather than a guy.  If you're transitioning for the purposes of appearance and femininity alone (without being trangender), then that may not be the case, but I'm under the assumption you're female for the moment.

If you were referring to yourself, even though you may still present as a guy sometimes due to transitioning, it may be fair to approach relationships as a woman in my opinion (and perhaps bringing up you're trans, if you feel that's appropriate).  I'm bi so I'm the wrong person to ask really, but it wouldn't necessarily bother me.  I think it's easy for me to see this more than others, that genitals don't really make up someone's gender to me.  The gender of a brain is the gender of a person.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that, unless you *don't* identify as female, you should probably think of yourself as female and thus the question should be phrased in the way of you being a girl, who has started transitioning and have/will have boobs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I think if you are female and transgender, no good can come of dating someone who sees you only as a guy.  Just my thoughts!

Tl;dr: Gender is in the mind.  I wouldn't mind if you *were* a guy with breasts (personal preference being bi).  You don't have to have surgery to be a woman.  Transgender women are born with minds that are compatible with female level of hormones, but born into a body which produces the wrong levels of hormones, for their mind.  Transitioning, in the case of being transgender, is not just about physical appearance, it is about the self.  So I would also suggest against entering relationships as a guy.  (Difference between presenting as a guy and being a guy).

If it's all just for CD purposes and HRT isn't affecting you negatively as it can do (having the wrong hormone levels in your body for a long period of time can mess you up), then by all means go for it!


----------



## Lois F. Loy (Aug 11, 2014)

I honestly do not know. It is never something I had considered and if it was suddenly down to having to consider it, it would need to not be my mind trying to logically and rationally justify or rationalise the situation. I think attraction and preferences and all the rest is definitely an emotional and physical thing not an intellectual thing, if that makes sense?


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 11, 2014)

My husband had testicular cancer twice. He had to have both testicles removed, so his testosterone levels are virtually nil. He decided against HRT, so he has a very lovely pair of approximately  c-cups. They don't bother me at all, and he has finally learned to be more relaxed about them.  I'm jealous because even at age 56 his are perky while my D-DD (depending on the bra) are nowhere near as perky.


----------

